# Phat-Ka Turbo Kit or Something Else?



## southjrz240 (Apr 7, 2005)

alright this is what i comes down to. i have 7 grand and i wanna turbo my 91 240sx se hatch. i am debating on buying the Phat-Ka kit. I was quoted by Ivan the owner for 6100$ for the whole kit. how do u feel about this kit, and what are other options i can debate between?

gt32 turbo
s13 intercooler kit
injectors
aem ems with ugo
mani and dp
oil lines
fuel system
bov RFL
38mm wastegate
head gasket
ect. ect.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

southjrz240 said:


> alright this is what i comes down to. i have 7 grand and i wanna turbo my 91 240sx se hatch. i am debating on buying the Phat-Ka kit. I was quoted by Ivan the owner for 6100$ for the whole kit. how do u feel about this kit, and what are other options i can debate between?
> 
> gt32 turbo
> s13 intercooler kit
> ...


EMS setup? Wow, that's tight. If I weren't so attached to my Q45 MAF, I'd be jealous. Nevermind, I am jealous. 
I need more detailed information as to the fuel system to decide whether that's worth it or not. A setup like that can obviously support the same 1000cc injectors that Ivan himself uses, so I'd assume it's 96 pounders. 

With a setup like that, you're going to blow your KA into little pieces, or not use the potential that you're paying $7k for. If you want to put that much into your engine, you're going to need a full forged bottom end, and probably rebuilt top too. Cams are necessary. You're looking at a $3000 engine rebuild just to support those mods. 

If you're going to buy that setup, it's pointless on stock internlas, because you can't use the power. I'm pushing the absolute limits of my much newer and probably fewer miles KA24DET with 15psi. A setup like that could lay out 500+ horsepower, but you can't use any of it without a rebuild.

Rebuild first, then invest in a crazy ass kit like that. If your engine is ready for it (forged everything, new seals), that kit looks absolutely bad ass. Slap it on, crank the boost to 25psi, cross your fingers, and light up those tires.


----------



## southjrz240 (Apr 7, 2005)

well what i had planned on was buy the kit, if that all goes well then buy a built engine from ivan. i figured i'd push my KA for now and by the end of summer pull it out and go balls out for the fall. i have 106k on my ka with good compression i'm not sure but i think the kit comes with 50 pounders


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

southjrz240 said:


> well what i had planned on was buy the kit, if that all goes well then buy a built engine from ivan. i figured i'd push my KA for now and by the end of summer pull it out and go balls out for the fall. i have 106k on my ka with good compression i'm not sure but i think the kit comes with 50 pounders


50 pound injectors? That's retarded. That's smaller than what I have, and I use SAFC-II. If you're going to use EMS, there is no reason to go with anything smaller than 1000cc. Ivan made over 600whp with 96# injectors and EMS, so if you want, you should just copy his setup.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Actually the PK GT32 will run out of flow in the 400's. So I would run 720cc injectors. 

Everything I've ever seen that Ivan has built has been a quality product. I think your on the right track to purchase those parts and build the block when you can afford to. You just have to make sure that you regulate that boost controller to not go above "x" amount of boost.

I'm running an AEM on my SOHC too. If Ivan runs his maps on it you'll be really happy with it. If Ivan hooked me up with his fuel maps...I'd run 96lb injectors. lol.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

for $7000 couldnt u import a whole SR or RB engine?
That would be the way to go my friend!
LOL u poor buggers  we could import a full Car to do that swap down here in Australia for that money.
Then when your done u can sell the shell for a drift car to someone, little bit more trouble but you save $$$


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

are you guys able to get access to Japanese 2nd hand parts?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

argh!!! ausies once again getting the goodies!!! :hal: 

I wonder if its cheaper to import parts (new, second hand) to Mexico....any ausie can help me on this/?


----------

